# Boat Title?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I may be getting a 14 foot aluminum boat with trailer today if it is in gooe enough shape. I know it must be registered if it has a motor on it. My question is-would an old boat like this come with a title like a ski boat would?


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Usually not. If it isn't "titled" all you will need to register it is a bill of sale and possibly a copy of the past owner's registration. I have bought and sold 2 boats like this.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Did you decide whether or not to get it?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not yet. I'm gonna meet up to look at it tonight.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Whats the word on the boat?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

None. None at all. The kid never called or texted me back, so it sounds like he didn't wanna do it. Oh well.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hang tight I might be putting mine up for sale in the spring...


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

orvis1 said:


> Hang tight I might be putting mine up for sale in the spring...


YEA!! who needs a boat!


----------

